# Varner team tournament trail!!!!!



## DEZZY

Hey Guys, Michael Gieger and My self are going to start a once a month trail at Lake Varner starting in Febuary. The trail will be the frist sunday of each month.There will be a 25 dollar membership fee and 50 dollar entry fee rather you are a team or a solo angler.We already have a web site up and running and the rules posted there.Your points will be based on your weight that you bring to the scale.Bonus points will only go to frist thru third and big fish the max you can get is six points.Example you win you get 5 points,Second gets 3 points,Thrid gets 1 point and Big fish gets 1 point that way the guy that gets lucky and catches big fish don't end up with more than frist gets.The top three in points fish's the end of the year classic for free except the big fish pot.The rest will pay the regular fee to enter.This is just a brief run down of the trail you can look at the rest at www.varnerteamtournament.webs.com.We look foward to seeing you all there and please feel free to ask any questions you have.The dates are posted there as well.Thanks to all of the Tournament Anglers!!


----------



## Steve78

Sounds good Charlie!!


----------



## LIPS

link doesnt work


----------



## GIGLM9

Try this link:

http://www.varnerteamtournament.webs.com/

Look forward to seeing everyone there.  If Varner is not open by February 5th we will start the season in March.  Look out for the thread about 2 weeks before the first tournament.


----------



## Steve78

Hopefully Charlie isnt running the website!!


----------



## DAWG1419

Classic:  The top 3 teams in points will fish the classic for free.  Entry Fee for all other eligible teams will be $50.00
What does eligible teams mean 4-10??


----------



## GIGLM9

To be Eligible for the classic you must fish 5 of the 7 tournaments.  Point standings does not matter except for the top 3 teams which get a free entry.


----------



## DEZZY

Hey guys just wanted to also let you all know that there is a few things that did not show up on the web site.If for some reason that there is a problem with anything as far as conflict with scales or someones weigh-in time then you all have ten minutes to say something after the scales close.Also if you have not payed your money by 6:45 and in the water you will not be able to fish that way  nobody has to wait on anyone because we all know how that is.Thanks again!


----------



## Marks500

Where is this Varner lake at?


----------



## DEZZY

It is in Covington, Ga off of Alcovy road


----------



## Marks500

ohh I never knew that was there.. I might have to go out there and Check it out sometime.. can you fish off a small raft there?


----------



## Steve78

Marks500 said:


> ohh I never knew that was there.. I might have to go out there and Check it out sometime.. can you fish off a small raft there?



What are you doing Mark??


----------



## DeepweR

Marks500 said:


> ohh I never knew that was there.. I might have to go out there and Check it out sometime.. can you fish off a small raft there?



Dont waste ur time,,, its way over rated


----------



## Steve78

Looking for a partner if anyone is interested for this trail...PM me if interested


----------



## DeepweR

Steve78 said:


> Looking for a partner if anyone is interested for this trail...PM me if interested



Pm sent


----------



## Marks500

Steve78 said:


> What are you doing Mark??



What do you mean what am I doing? lol


----------



## coreyj

Steve78 said:


> Looking for a partner if anyone is interested for this trail...PM me if interested



Pm sent


----------



## Steve78

Thanks for the PM's, it looks like I got a partner for the Varner trail. Looking forward to it!


----------



## DEZZY

We would like to get a idea of how many of you are going to compete in the trail this year so we can get enough member forms and rules printed off.Thanks again for the support!!!


----------



## coreyj

I plan on fishing some of them(3 or 4)..


----------



## DeepweR

Count me in.


----------



## DOBCAngler

As long as I get the canoe finished I will be there.  Waiting on a set of racing paddles to show up.  Hopefully I can keep up with you guys.


----------



## Joel

I'm thinking about it if I can find a partner.


----------



## Steve78

DOBCAngler said:


> As long as I get the canoe finished I will be there.  Waiting on a set of racing paddles to show up.  Hopefully I can keep up with you guys.


You must be fishing with Mark!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

DEZZY said:


> We would like to get a idea of how many of you are going to compete in the trail this year so we can get enough member forms and rules printed off.Thanks again for the support!!!



Jr. and I will probably find time for a couple of the v3t events. 

I just recycled some LWB 2008 thru 2011 Registration forms, tonight. Flipped them over, and printed the 2012 forms on the back side


----------



## ChasinGame

I will be there if I can figure out which Sunday is the frist one.


----------



## Marks500

Steve78 said:


> You must be fishing with Mark!!



No, a Raft has much more room! Is it ok to hang a stinger off the raft since I wont have a live well?


----------



## YAMATECH216

Me and Torqeedo will be there


----------



## Marks500

I might be there for this one!


----------



## Bugpac

Is the 25.00 membership per boat, or angler?


----------



## DAWG1419

Me and my partner will be there


----------



## GIGLM9

Bugpac said:


> Is the 25.00 membership per boat, or angler?



The membership is $25.00 per angler.  Once a team has paid two memberships ($50.00 total), they may use as many subs as they like as long as one of the original team members is there.


----------



## DeepweR

Yall boys ready to party???? See ya in the am!!


----------



## DeepweR

Just wanted to let all know,,, i had a blast today fishn' with u guys! Me and Steve didnt do so hot but we had a dang good time. This is a well ran tournament trail. Some monsters were caught. Good Job fellers!!! I cant wait for the next one. Deep


----------



## coreyj

I hope to make it to the next one.


----------



## Steve78

Yeah I had fun today, had a good Varner turnout of 16 boats...good to see ya today Corey, see ya out there soon.


----------



## GIGLM9

Congrats to Landry Johnson and Chris Labowicz for the win yesterday with a 22.01 lb. bag and a big fish of 8.41. Results have been posted at: http://varnerteamtournament.webs.com/

I hope to get some pictures up soon.


----------



## DAWG1419

Great tourney see yall next month


----------



## zuplasty

*This 5lbs Hog was caught by Jermey Smith at Lake Varner 03-25-2012*

And we weren't even entered into the tournament.


----------



## ChasinGame

Varner team tournament trail didn't fish yesterday, but we will be fishing on Apr. 1 and would be glad to have you come join us.


----------



## ugabowhunter

*Newcomers?*

Do you all take newbies to the electric only tournaments? My Dad and I just put together a wooden canoe with a 12v trolling motor. We have a livewell, but never have caught any tournament fish to put in it. I used my daughter's goldfish for 8 hours to make sure the livewell worked and it did. 

What is the entry fee for a team only fishing one tournament. Also, what are the directions to Varner? Does Varner have any spotted bass, or just largemouths? Are there any big fish in it? Are the baetis flies hatching yet? If so, what size; 18 or 20? Or are we better off using a San Juan worm. Sorry for my ignorance, I just want to make sure that Varner is a clear, clean lake with big spotted bass in it like I was told it was. I heard the Float-n Fly was deadly this time of year? I am a big fan of streamer fishing. Is the best method to use the hand-twist retrieve? Should I bring my Spey rod.


----------



## ChasinGame

Yes they welcome new members.To enter you will pay a $25 membership fee per a person only one time and $25 per a person to fish tournament.And yes Varner is known as a big fish lake, never caught nor heard of any spots being caught in Varner. Check out their website it might be a little more helpful.Great group of guys and very well ran club.


----------



## ugabowhunter

*Thanks*

Thanks for the response. I am assuming that this might not be the best lake for us since all we use is fly rods...sometimes I bring my Spey rod if there is a good streamer bite in the current.

My dad and I will be there, but please don't think we know what we are doing. I guess will donate in order to fly fish Varner.


----------



## bsanders

now thats funny!


----------



## MerkyWaters

ugabowhunter said:


> Thanks for the response. I am assuming that this might not be the best lake for us since all we use is fly rods...sometimes I bring my Spey rod if there is a good streamer bite in the current.
> 
> My dad and I will be there, but please don't think we know what we are doing. I guess will donate in order to fly fish Varner.



What a pansy using flyrods only...I guess that is just how them south ga boys are now a days!


----------



## JarheadDad

I wouldn't let 'em in if they don't wear a fish basket and smoke a pipe. But that's just me!


----------



## ugabowhunter

*18-19lbs. at Varner today!*

I look forward to seeing a few familiar faces this Sunday. All I care about is having fun and making memories fishing with my Dad.

I was fortunate enough to be able to fish in the cornish creek reservoir today for the second time. There was zero action on streamers, emergers, or san juan worms. The picture is about a 5.5lb. bass. I only caught 4 bass today, but all of them looked like this one. I found some big males guarding fry and threw an alabama clowser into the fry. A clowser is a really large fly...almost looks like a crawfish. My 9'6" spey really came in handy. Fast sink leader with 4lb. flouro tippet and a 7wt spey rod. Nominal hand twist. It was all about watching for the fry to jump when a large shadow passed over them.

See y'all Sunday!!!
Robby


----------



## Steve78

U can really pick the newbies from the vets here!! That's funny right there!! That FnF is on fire at Varner, look at my avatar, I caught those Saturday out there on the fly.


----------

